# 'Pawn Stars' - Another spin-off coming - 'Counting Cars'



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

It was only a matter of time. Danny, the 'car guy' that Pawn Stars calls for his expert opinions on cars and motorcycles is getting his own show.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/danny-count-koker-pawn-stars-history-series-352463



> Danny The Count Koker is getting his own vehicle.
> 
> History has ordered Counting Cars, centered on Koker, the famous Las Vegas car flipper who has turned up on the networks top-rated Pawn Stars on multiple occasions.
> 
> will premiere Monday, August 13 before moving into its regularly scheduled Tuesday 10 pm slot the following night.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm tempted to give this a look but it'll probably be like _American Restoration_; with little about the craft.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Of course - they can't give away their secrets and have to compete against every two-bit intent on making bucks by screwing customers and giving them all a bad name.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

That dude's sure gotten a lot of reality gigs. I recall he was around a lot back when Choppers and Hot Rods were hot a few years ago. I think he was on Biker Build Off once too.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I'm going to pass - never really liked the guy that much. Don't think I want to watch him for 30 minutes.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Speaking of Pawn Stars, what ever happened to their gun expert? They've had a new guy lately that hasn't been nearly as entertaining.

Edit: Google knows all. http://basilthecatjewelry.blogspot.com/2012/03/sean-rich-vs-pawn-stars.html

Shame we won't be seeing him again.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Speaking of Pawn Stars, what ever happened to their gun expert? They've had a new guy lately that hasn't been nearly as entertaining.
> 
> Edit: Google knows all. http://basilthecatjewelry.blogspot.com/2012/03/sean-rich-vs-pawn-stars.html
> 
> Shame we won't be seeing him again.


Interesting...I had been wondering the same thing. I'm going to copy your post in the Pawn Stars thread.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

That is a bummer, I enjoyed his appearances.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

He was much better than any of the other gun guys.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Him and the Toy guy are the best two they have as experts.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I like the toy guy surprised he didn't get a show. Imagine the kind of people that come in any large toy/comic book store anywhere much less in Vegas.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

cannonz said:


> I like the toy guy surprised he didn't get a show. Imagine the kind of people that come in any large toy/comic book store anywhere much less in Vegas.


I think 'Comic Book Men' on AMC beat them to it. At least in concept.

http://www.amctv.com/shows/comic-book-men


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Him and the Toy guy are the best two they have as experts.


Sorry, but the book lady is by far the best.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

jeepair said:


> Sorry, but the book lady is by far the best.


Definitely, I hate it when it looks like they are going to get her in but instead the document/autograph guy.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

jeepair said:


> Sorry, but the book lady is by far the best.


Chumly, is that you? 

I like her as well.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Yep. She's hawt in a classy kind of way.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Malcontent said:


> I think 'Comic Book Men' on AMC beat them to it. At least in concept.
> 
> http://www.amctv.com/shows/comic-book-men


Similar concept, but I think History could do a similar show with a different twist. And the tou guys deals with all toys. The comic book guys are comic books, or toys related to comic books. More smaller focus.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

They had different car guy in earlier episodes (obviously who they had really been going to for years) he probably refused to sign agreement too.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

How much longer until this guy gets his own show?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> How much longer until this guy gets his own show?


He's my least favorite of the "experts"


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> He's my least favorite of the "experts"


Because he only authenticates and never gives values?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> Because he only authenticates and never gives values?


exactly


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Something tells me following Mark around a museum all day would not be very exciting.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> He's my least favorite of the "experts"


Its the hat.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Just saw promo for new show on travel channel Toy Hunter.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I watched the first episode tonight an enjoyed it. It did not stray too far from the Pawn Stars, American Restoration formula. It definitely had less (and by less I mean none) of the staged Drama/Confilct between the employees of the shop and that is a good thing.

It really has more in common with American Restoration in that they had two projects and the 20 minute running time of the show means you see little if any of the actual work. Last night they did a great custom paint job on a bike and restored the car Rick had just purchased on Pawn Stars.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

cannonz said:


> Just saw promo for new show on travel channel Toy Hunter.


He had a test show some time back. It was entertaining. I setup a SP.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Personally I wasn't a fan of the first episode. That whole initial bit with them driving around car hunting bothered me for some reason.

The tatoo bike paint job was impressive, but it went from zero to painted without any real screen time. Same deal with the mustang. Love what they did with it, but beyond a minute of finding out how bad the interior was, we didn't see anything.

(But that's been my issue with American Restoration for a while now. They've been downplaying or hiding the actual work; which is what I'd prefer to see)

I'll probably give this another episode, but I'm thinking it's probably not the show for me.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Oops. Forgot to setup the SP. I have one now and I'll let you guys know what I think. Certainly _sounds_ like something I'd like.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Agreed, just like AR I'd like to see more of the actual work.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Ohhh, yeah! Let's have more shots of sanding, painting, stringing wiring harnesses, pounding out minor dents, replacing upholstery.............!

That would be some great TV


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I agree. I like watching that stuff.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> I agree. I like watching that stuff.


somewhere in the middle - I would like to know more about how they did the car restoration.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I love it. It's right up my alley.  

I'm hoping this show is still introducing characters and will ramp up some more of the work as we go along. I'm surprised to say this, but this show could almost be an hour and still be pretty interesting.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I think we want This Old Car.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I just started watching this weekend. I'm shocked, but I'm really liking this show. It's great seeing some of these old muscle cars restored.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Funny, IMO they show everything but cars being restored.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I used to like Overhaulin' because they showed a lot of the actual restoration. But even they showed too much drama and not enough restoration.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

vurbano said:


> Funny, IMO they show everything but cars being restored.


Yea, I probably should have said 'restored muscle cars' rather than 'muscle cars restored'.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I like it a lot too. I watch 'em as soon as they show up on my TiVo.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Maybe they just don't show this part, but I find it strange he buys the cars/bikes without even driving them.

Wish I had the money he does to just offer cash for some of these.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I really like this show and I am not really a car guy. I think Danny is the most interesting of the lead guys on these shows (Pawn Stars, American Restoration).

I must say some of these very cool looking restored vehicles seem very reasonably priced, considering the amount of work that is done on them


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

Several times over the past few years The Price is Right has given away a restored classic car and the prices weren't as high as I thought they would be either. Here are a few clips:

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=401410

For example the GTO in the last clip has a retail price of $27,500.


----------



## Kenny4200 (Sep 22, 2012)

nahhhh....guys...check out fast n' loaded...on the discovery channel... one guy looks like ZZtop and the other is a slick talking salesman ...good combo  and definitely entertaining for 1hour then counting cars


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Kenny4200 said:


> nahhhh....guys...check out fast n' loaded...on the discovery channel... one guy looks like ZZtop and the other is a slick talking salesman ...good combo  and definitely entertaining for 1hour then counting cars


It's called Fast n' Loud


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Be honest, would you pull over for a guy who looks like Danny...clothes, hair, bandanna.

Course in this case the driver can see the guy filming.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

omnibus said:


> Be honest, would you pull over for a guy who looks like Danny...clothes, hair, bandanna.
> 
> Course in this case the driver can see the guy filming.


When I had my Corvette, I'd end up in conversations with other random Vette/Car enthusiasts from time to time. They'd usually just pull up next to me and talk through an open window though. I suppose if they were going to offer to buy my car I might have pulled off to the side if I thought they were legit. People would stop and chat in parking lots sometimes too. Car guys are weird like that.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

Season 3 started or at least the initial 2 shows are available to watch.

They did a little staff reshuffling - but I still like it. 

perfect show to watch while dinner is being prepared.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Yeah, I am not actually much of a car guy but I love seeing the finished projects. Danny is probably one of the better personalities on the History channel lineup of shows.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I didn't get over there in my two Vegas trips last year but I plan to stop in here and Rick's Restorations in May. My buddy said both are great places to see, unlike Pawn Stars (I went there last year, waste of time).


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

late for dinner said:


> Season 3 started or at least the initial 2 shows are available to watch.
> 
> They did a little staff reshuffling - but I still like it.
> 
> perfect show to watch while dinner is being prepared.


Is that why you're always late for dinner?


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> I didn't get over there in my two Vegas trips last year but I plan to stop in here and Rick's Restorations in May. My buddy said both are great places to see, unlike Pawn Stars (I went there last year, waste of time).


You mean the Gold and Silver gift shop?


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

omnibus said:


> Ohhh, yeah! Let's have more shots of sanding, painting, stringing wiring harnesses, pounding out minor dents, replacing upholstery.............!
> 
> That would be some great TV





scooterboy said:


> I agree. I like watching that stuff.


On Spike TV the have a set of shows on in the weekend mornings called "Power Block" that focus on the technical stuff. Good stuff if you like that kind of thing.

The shows:

Muscle car, Trucks, Extreme 4x4, HorsepowerTV, perhaps one more


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

kdelande said:


> You mean the Gold and Silver gift shop?


Obviously. A big waste of time no matter what you call it.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> Obviously. A big waste of time no matter what you call it.


I was just being snarky at the Pawn Stars folks for turning it into a gift shop of merch for their crap.

Wasn't aiming that as a correction or anything towards you, sorry if it seemed that way.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

> Originally Posted by VegasVic View Post
> I didn't get over there in my two Vegas trips last year but I plan to stop in here and Rick's Restorations in May. My buddy said both are great places to see, unlike Pawn Stars (I went there last year, waste of time).


We did that last year when we went to Vegas. Went by Counts Kustoms in a Taxi, and Danny and Roli were out in their parking lot with a Camera Crew when we showed up. They had the whole block cordoned off so you really couldn't get very close.

We also went to Rick's Restorations and got to see their Gift Shop area and look through the gates into the back lot and we could see all the Coke Machines and stuff. It was kinda fun. We went by Gold and Silver Exchange too, but the line to get in was all the way around the block so we passed as our Taxi Bill was starting to pile up.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

G&S Pawn has so many people going through it now, most of the merchandise is really, really picked over from what it used to be. Read somewhere that the show has increased traffic from 100 people a day to 4000.

At least 1/3 of the place is Pawn Stars merchandise, last time I was there in July.

If you must go, go around 8:30 in the morning and wait until 9 when the store opens.


----------

